# Ten gallon low tech with Walmart hood and lights



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Marselia minuta, dwarf sag, Echinodorus tenellus, or Lilaeopsis mauritiana are all good options.


----------



## The Exiled (Jan 4, 2010)

I am actually currently successful in getting HC to grow under those walmart lights, dont ask me how (and yes I'm 80 percent sure it is HC), however it won't spread much under the light. Maybe if I had got a huge mat to begin with I could have just sustained it, instead of just having a little patch... 

I assume the screwin lights that your walmart sells are the same as mine... though the ones I have bought recently from walmart seem like they have been getting less powerful, like the company is making them cheaper...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

walmart offers incandescent and power compacts in the fish section. the PCs are a much better light for about $5 apiece and will last longer than the incandescents


----------



## hamsterman (Jan 17, 2007)

You can also use moss as a foreground by either keeping it down w/ gravel or tying it onto rocks and placing them in the front.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I bought two CF spirals at Walmart for my 10g. Plants are growing, slowly. I have java fern, java moss, anubias, and some wisteria.


----------



## typicaltony (Apr 5, 2010)

londonloco said:


> I bought two CF spirals at Walmart for my 10g.


thats what i have in my invert tank.. my hair grass and HC are growing at a decent rate but i think it's all thanked to AquaSoil. :icon_smil


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

ive got 2 15 watt cfl's from the lighting section. they are 6500k daylight bulbs, these will give you a lil more light if needed.


----------



## ex225 (Oct 26, 2008)

I've had really good results with the Walmart bulbs! (http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lights-of-America-10-Watt-Mini-Fluorescent-Aquarium-Bulb-1-ct/10448675)

I think I have the same hood as you too... the fixture holds 2 of these bulbs. I started my tank off emersed growing HC and Dwarf Hairgrass in Aquasoil Amazonia. 2 pots of HC and 1 pot of DHG. I let it grow in for 3 months while I was at school and the groundcover was about 60%.

After I filled it with water, I added a DIY CO2 and 12 hour photoperiod and the HC took off, completely covering the ground. Here's an old pic of it before it went crazy and turned into a 3" thick mat that required constant trimming...










DHG growth after 4months.









HC growth and cool pond snail










So yea, I highly recommend those bulbs. I think you can try any kind of foreground plant but it's going to come down to what substrate you use, and if you will have ferts and CO2.


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

I use these from lowe's.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_296889-371-60055_0_?productId=1243185&Ntt=bulb&Ntk=i_products&Ns=p_product_price|1&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntk=i_products$rpp=30$No=60$Ntt=bulb$Ns=p_product_price|1$identifier=

Really really cheap, their 6500K, 13 Watts.
I used two of them in my ten gallon, had great results,
now i use them in my smaller tanks, still work great.


----------

